# First Prehistoric Pregnant Turtle And Nest Of Eggs Discovered In Southern Alberta



## News Bot (Aug 28, 2008)

*Published:* 28-Aug-08 07:00 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

A 75-million-year-old fossil of a pregnant turtle and a nest of fossilized eggs that were discovered in the badlands of southeastern Alberta are yielding new ideas on the evolution of egg-laying and reproduction in turtles and tortoises.

*Read More...*


----------

